# 3rd Annual Music Tournament - Voting Round



## Ether's Bane

Contestants:

1. Dream Theater
2. Symphony X
3. Blind Guardian
4. Judas Priest
5. Nevermore
6. Opeth
7. Iron Maiden
8. Nightwish
9. Stratovarius
10. Pain of Salvation
11. Slayer
12. Black Label Society
13. Led Zeppelin
14. Annihilator
15. Iced Earth
16. Gamma Ray
17. Testament
18. Blackfield
19. Porcupine Tree
20. Sonata Arctica
21. Kamelot
22. Nox Arcana
23. Epica
24. After Forever
25. Metallica
26. Dethklok
27. Queen
28. The Who
29. Red Hot Chili Peppers
30. Muse
31. Radiohead
32. Tori Amos
33. Emilie Autumn
34. YUI
35. Pink Floyd
36. Frank Zappa
37. Coldplay
38. Michael Buble
39. Morbid Angel
40. KMFDM
41. Depeche Mode
42. Arcade Fire
43. The Flaming Lips
44. Children of Bodom
45. Sirenia
46. Vienna Teng
47. Vertical Horizon
48. Alice in Chains
49. DragonForce
50. Sigur Ros
51. Sarah McLachlan
52. Disturbed
53. Queens of the Stone Age
54. Elis
55. Tarja
56. AC/DC
57. Guns n' Roses
58. Sum 41
59. Linkin Park
60. Paramore
61. Hanzel und Gretyl
62. Phil Collins
63. Helloween
64. Megadeth
65. Kelly Clarkson
66. Kid Rock
67. Rammstein
68. Ozzy Osbourne
69. Poison
70. Skid Row
71. Bamboo
72. Deicide
73. Leaves' Eyes
74. Within Temptation
75. Neutral Milk Hotel
76. The Dismemberment Plan
77. Mediaeval Baebes
78. Tristania
79. Okkervil River
80. Of Montreal
81. 30 Seconds to Mars
82. Pain
83. R.E.M.
84. Yellowcard
85. Motley Crue
86. Deep Purple
87. Lamb of God
88. L'Arc-en-Ciel
89. Maximum the Hormone
90. Godsmack
91. Killswitch Engage
92. The Gathering
93. Qntal
94. Amon Amarth
95. The Dillinger Escape Plan
96. The Decemberists
97. Gorillaz
98. Fear Factory
99. God Is An Astronaut
100. Regina Spektor

Rules:

You have two plus points and four minus points. You must use all these points.

e.g.:

+2 Within Temptation
-4 Epica

+1 Lamb of God
+1 Symphony X
-4 Dethklok

+2 Alice in Chains
-2 Emilie Autumn
-2 Amon Amarth

but not like this:

+1 Qntal
-4 Killswitch Engage

+2 R.E.M.
-5 Sonata Arctica

+6 Motley Crue
-9 Gorillaz

You may vote once a day. You may vote at 11:58 pm and then three minutes later, providing that someone posted besides you in that time, i.e. no double posting.

Scoring and Updates:

All bands (or soloists) start on 20 points. When they hit 0, they're out.

The top 20 contestants qualify automatically for next year.

I will update this way:

100-25 contestants: Every other page
25-10 contestants: Every page
10-3 contestants: Two per page

My last update will be at three contestants, at which point you must post the contestant's (resulting) score with each up- or down-vote.

The new rule is revealed now. It's this:

If you kill the contestant who finishes 100th, 90th, 75th, 50th, 25th, or 10th, you get a Save. You may use your Save to revive a dead band, albeit on 10 points instead of 20. If you use it, you will not have a Save unless you earn another Save. You may only use it when there are six (6) contestants or more remaining, you may save your Save (no pun intended) for whenever you like, and if you earn a Save when you have one, you will have multiple Saves.

The user with the most kills, again, wins the Golden Gun Award.

I officially declare the 2008/09 Music Tournament open! As is customary, I will fire the first shot.

+1 Lamb of God
+1 Dethklok
-4 Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Altmer

+2 Dillinger Escape Plan
-2 Poison
-2 Skid Row


----------



## Renteura

I hope I do this right...:P

+1 Paramore

+1 Iron Maiden

-2 Symphony X

-2 Linkin Park


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth (22)
-4 Coldplay (16)


----------



## Keltena

+2 Vienna Teng
-4 Linkin Park


----------



## Furretsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Linkin Park


----------



## Lady Grimdour

-4 Linkin Park
+2 Iced Earth


----------



## Jetx

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Linkin Park


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-2 Linkin Park
-2 Coldplay

edit: whoops miscounted


----------



## Jetx

Linkin Park only had 2 left.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Jetx said:


> Linkin Park only had 2 left.


That quick?


----------



## Morbid

+1 Morbid Angel
+1 Deicide
-4 Sum 41

:)


----------



## Old Catch

+2 Dream Theater
-4 Yellowcard.


----------



## Renteura

+1 Iron Maiden
+1 Paramore

-4 Symphony X


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Coldplay (they need my love)
-2 Kid Rock
-2 Sum 41

EDIT: also, I predict the victory of either Dream Theater or Pink Floyd


----------



## hopeandjoy

+1 R.E.M.
+1 Paramore
-4 Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Ramsie

+1 Emilie Autumn
+1 Queen
-2 Ozzy Osbourne
-2 Poison


----------



## Altmer

+2 Symphony X
-2 Yellowcard
-1 Emilie Autumn
-1 Children of bodom


----------



## nyuu

+2 Sonata Artica
-4 DragonForce


----------



## Renteura

Crap, Pink Floyd is on the list?

Expect my vote tomorrow, Pink Floyd.

EDIT: Or tomorrow. >.> I need to bring Yellowcard back up.

+2 Yellowcard
-4 Dream Theater


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Coldplay


----------



## Keltena

+1 Regina Spektor
+1 Vertical Horizon
-2 30 Seconds to Mars
-2 Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Furretsu

+2 Kamelot
-4 Sum 41


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Sum 41


----------



## Old Catch

+1 Pink Floyd
+1 dream Theater
-4 Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Jolty

+1 Queen
+1 Led Zeppelin
-4 Kid Rock


----------



## Jetx

+2 Symphony X
-4 Yellowcard


----------



## Renteura

Save Coldplay/Yellowcard now.


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Coldplay (i dont care what u think!!!!1!!!!11 stop flamin them, haterz!!!!11!!!)
-2 Kid Rock
-2 Sum 41


----------



## Morbid

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Old Catch

+1 Dream Theater
+1 Pink Floyd
-4 Coldplay


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Alice in Chains
-4 Kelly Clarkson

Okay, here are the current standings! Remember, a contestant's name will be in blue if they lead or are tied for the lead, and in red if they're on 12 or less points.

Dream Theater 20
Symphony X 18
Blind Guardian 20
Judas Priest 20
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 22
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 20
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 20
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 21
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 30
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 20
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 20
Epica 20
After Forever 20
Metallica 20
Dethklok 21
Queen 24
The Who 20
Red Hot Chili Peppers 20
Muse 20
Radiohead 16
Tori Amos 20
Emilie Autumn 20
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 22
Frank Zappa 20
Coldplay 10
Michael Buble 20
Morbid Angel 23
KMFDM 20
Depeche Mode 20
Arcade Fire 20
The Flaming Lips 20
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 22
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 22
DragonForce 16
Sigur Ros 20
Sarah McLachlan 20
Disturbed 20
Queens of the Stone Age 20
Elis 20
Tarja 20
AC/DC 20
Guns n' Roses 20
Sum 41 4
Paramore 23
Hanzel und Gretyl 20
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Megadeth 20
Kelly Clarkson 2
Kid Rock 12
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 18
Poison 16
Skid Row 18
Bamboo 20
Deicide 21
Leaves' Eyes 20
Within Temptation 20
Neutral Milk Hotel 20
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 22
Okkervil River 20
Of Montreal 20
30 Seconds to Mars 18
Pain 20
R.E.M. 21
Yellowcard 12
Motley Crue 20
Deep Purple 20
Lamb of God 21
L'Arc-en-Ciel 20
Maximum the Hormone 20
Godsmack 20
Killswitch Engage 20
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 20
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Gorillaz 20
Fear Factory 20
God Is An Astronaut 20
Regina Spektor 21
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

By the way, by virtue of killing off the 100th-place contestant, Jolty has earned the first Save of this competition. Jolty, remember to use it wisely.


----------



## Melati2008

+2 DragonForce
-4 Sum41


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-2 Kelly Clarkson
-2 Coldplay


----------



## Retsu

+2 Elis
-4 Yellowcard


----------



## Altmer

+2 Amon Amarth
-2 Poison
-2 Skid Row


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Dethklok
-4 Coldplay


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Kid Rock


----------



## Frosty~

+2 Queen
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Jetx

+2 Radiohead [14]
-4 Yellowcard [4]


----------



## Keltena

+2 Emilie Autumn
-4 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Renteura

WE NEED COLDLAY/YELLOWCARD-LIKERS! D:

+2 Coldplay

-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Morbid

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Coldplay

fuck Coldplay :D


----------



## Espeon

+1 Frank Zappa
+1 Pink Floyd
-4 Kelly Clarkson


----------



## #1 bro

Coldplay's dead, I believe.

Radiohead +2
Paramore -2
Kid Rock -2


----------



## Altmer

+2 Slayer
-2 30 Seconds to Mars
-2 Bamboo


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Deep Purple
-2 Coldplay (dead)
-2 Michael Buble


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Megadeth


----------



## Jolty

+1 Queen
+1 The Who
-4 Michael Buble


----------



## Frosty~

+2 Fear Factory
-4 Radiohead (>:l)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Dethklok
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Keltena

+2 Vienna Teng
-4 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Jetx

+2 Radiohead
-4 Yellowcard [dead]


----------



## Morbid

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Radiohead
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Poison
-4 Michael Buble


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Paramore


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

+1 Radiohead
+1 Coldplay
-1 Dethklok
-1 Sum 41
-2 Kelly Clarkson


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Radiohead
-4 DragonForce


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Radiohead
-4 Megadeth


----------



## Jolty

+1 Queen
+1 Guns N' Roses
-4 Paramore


----------



## Frosty~

Same as yesterday
+2 Fear Factory
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Renteura

I hate you all for knocking out Coldplay.

Every.
Singe.
One.

that voted coldplay down anyway...


----------



## Ether's Bane

Well, with Altmer banned, some contestants are now sitting ducks. (I'm looking at you, Tori Amos and Sarah McLachlan.)

+1 Metallica
+1 Judas Priest
-2 Queen
-2 Michael Buble

Score update:

Dream Theater 20
Symphony X 18
Blind Guardian 20
Judas Priest 21
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 22
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 20
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 22
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 21
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 20
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 20
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 20
Epica 20
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 28
The Who 21
Red Hot Chili Peppers 20
Muse 20
Radiohead 13
Tori Amos 20
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 23
Frank Zappa 21
Michael Buble 8
Morbid Angel 27
KMFDM 20
Depeche Mode 20
Arcade Fire 20
The Flaming Lips 20
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 22
DragonForce 14
Sigur Ros 20
Sarah McLachlan 20
Disturbed 20
Queens of the Stone Age 20
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 20
Guns n' Roses 21
Paramore 13
Hanzel und Gretyl 20
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Megadeth 12
Kid Rock 6
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 18
Poison 15
Skid Row 16
Bamboo 18
Deicide 21
Leaves' Eyes 20
Within Temptation 20
Neutral Milk Hotel 20
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 22
Okkervil River 20
Of Montreal 20
30 Seconds to Mars 8
Pain 20
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 20
Deep Purple 23
Lamb of God 21
L'Arc-en-Ciel 20
Maximum the Hormone 20
Godsmack 20
Killswitch Engage 20
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Gorillaz 20
Fear Factory 24
God Is An Astronaut 20
Regina Spektor 21
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

Unused Saves:
Jolty (1)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 30 seconds to Mars


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Michael Buble


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 30 Seconds to Mars (dead)


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Radiohead
-4 Queen


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Radiohead
-4 Michael Buble (dead)


----------



## Peegeray

+2 Queen
-4 Morbid Angel


----------



## Gamma Ray

+2 Tori Amos
-4 Queen


----------



## King Clam

+2 Megadeth
-4 Kid Rock


----------



## Byrus

+ 2 Pink Floyd (25)
- 2 Kid Rock (Dead)
- 2 Sarah McLachlan (18)


----------



## Jolty

+1 Queen
+1 Led Zeppelin
-4 Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Fireworks

+1 Radiohead
+1 Iced Earth
-4 Megadeth


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Radiohead
-4 DragonForce


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 DragonForce


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Keltena

+2 Emilie Autumn
-4 Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 DragonForce
+1 Disturbed
-1 Sarah McLachlan
-3 Dream Theater


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 DragonForce


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Symphony X
-3 DragonForce (dead)
-1 Megadeth


----------



## Jolty

+1 Queen
+1 The Who
-4 Within Temptation


----------



## #1 bro

+2 Radiohead
-2 Red Hot Chili Peppers
-2 Disturbed


----------



## Keltena

+2 Emilie Autumn
-4 Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Within Temptation


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Jetx

+2 Red Hot Chili Peppers
-4 Emilie Autumn

:)


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Frosty~

Okay Radiohead I gave you your chance (AKA I completely forgot to vote for the past few days)
+2 Fear Factory
-4 Radiohead


----------



## MurrMurr

+1 Red Hot Chili Peppers
+1 Iron Maiden
-1 Pink Floyd
-3 Radiohead


----------



## #1 bro

what do you all have against Radiohead (besides jealousy)

+2 Radiohead
-2 Red Hot Chili Peppers
-1 Iron Maiden
-1 Disturbed


----------



## Retsu

You can give a band two points, Zeta.


----------



## #1 bro

Oh, sorry. D:


----------



## PichuK

+2 L'Arc-Du-Ciel
-4 Megadeth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Megadeth
-4 Dream Theater


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Renteura

+2 Disturbed

-4 Symphony X

(1111th post O.o)



rock-ground said:


> 97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)


:C


----------



## Jetx

+2 Symphony X
-4 Disturbed


----------



## #1 bro

people are rude and they don't answer my question :(

+2 Radiohead
-2 Disturbed 
-2 Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Deep Purple
-4 Dream Theater

Current scores:

Dream Theater 9
Symphony X 14
Blind Guardian 20
Judas Priest 21
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 22
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 20
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 22
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 22
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 31
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 20
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 20
Epica 20
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 28
The Who 22
Red Hot Chili Peppers 5
Muse 20
Radiohead 7
Tori Amos 22
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 24
Frank Zappa 21
Morbid Angel 23
KMFDM 20
Depeche Mode 20
Arcade Fire 20
The Flaming Lips 20
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 22
Sigur Ros 20
Sarah McLachlan 9
Disturbed 18
Queens of the Stone Age 20
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 20
Guns n' Roses 21
Paramore 13
Hanzel und Gretyl 20
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Megadeth 7
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 18
Poison 15
Skid Row 16
Bamboo 18
Deicide 21
Leaves' Eyes 20
Within Temptation 12
Neutral Milk Hotel 20
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 32
Okkervil River 20
Of Montreal 20
Pain 20
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 20
Deep Purple 26
Lamb of God 21
L'Arc-en-Ciel 21
Maximum the Hormone 20
Godsmack 20
Killswitch Engage 20
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Gorillaz 20
Fear Factory 26
God Is An Astronaut 20
Regina Spektor 21
92. DragonForce (killed by Squarewalker)
93. Kid Rock (killed by Byrus)
94. Michael Buble (killed by Squarewalker)
95. 30 Seconds to Mars (killed by Retsu)
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Megadeth


----------



## Fireworks

-3 Megadeth (dead)
-1 Killswitch Engage
+2 Radiohead


----------



## PichuK

-4 Skid Row
+2 L'Arc-en-Ciel


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Dream Theater


----------



## Jetx

+2 Red Hot Chili Peppers
-4 Deicide


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Ozzy Osbourne
+1 Alice in Chains
-1 Dream Theater
-3 Okkervil River


----------



## Retsu

You mean -3 for Okkervil River, right, rock-ground?

+2 Tristania
-1 Radiohead
-3 Paramore


----------



## Frosty~

+2 Fear Factory
-4 Radiohead (dead)


----------



## Jetx

+2 Red Hot Chili Peppers
-4 Deicide


----------



## Renteura

+1 Tristania
+1 Disturbed
-4 Gorillaz


----------



## MurrMurr

+1 Disturbed
+1 Queens of the Stone Age
-4 Killswitch Engage


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm laying off DT for this one.

+2 Deep Purple
-1 Okkervil River
-3 Tristania


----------



## #1 bro

+2 The Flaming Lips
+2 Okkervil River
-2 Paramore
-2 Poison


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Dream theater


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Poison


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-1 Dream Theater(dead?)
-3 Poison


----------



## Jolty

+1 Queen
+1 Led Zeppelin
-4 Paramore


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Muse


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Muse
-4 Tristania


----------



## Renteura

+2 Tristania
-4 Gorillaz


----------



## MurrMurr

+1 Queens of the Stone Age
+1 Metallica
-2 Tristania
-1 Poison
-1 AC/DC


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Metallica
+1 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Metallica


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Paramore (dead i think)


----------



## Renteura

+2 Tristania
-4 Radiohead


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Poison
-4 God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Retsu

+2 Tristania
-4 Poison


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Metallica
-4 Tristania


----------



## Jetx

+2 Muse
-4 Deicide


----------



## Renteura

+2 Tristania
-4 Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Metallica
-4 Tristania


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Poison
+1 Deep Purple
-4 God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Renteura

+2 Tristania

-4 Megadeth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Ether's Bane

You know the rules, Grim. No double posting, even if it's a different day.

+2 Deep Purple
-4 God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Whoops, sorry.

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Retsu

Out of curiosity, have any of you actually heard Tristania? u_ú


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Retsu said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you actually heard Tristania? u_ú


Yes, actually.

A bit too gothic for my taste.


----------



## Renteura

Retsu said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you actually heard Tristania? u_ú


yes.


+2 Tristania :P
-4 Megadeth


----------



## Fireworks

Retsu said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you actually heard Tristania? u_ú


yes, and I didn't like them.

+1 God Is An Astronaut
+1 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Tristania


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Alice in Chains
+1 Poison
-3 God Is An Astronaut
-1 Sarah McLachlan

Update:

Symphony X 14
Blind Guardian 20
Judas Priest 21
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 22
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 20
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 22
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 23
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 47
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 20
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 20
Epica 20
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 35
The Who 22
Red Hot Chili Peppers 5
Muse 20
Tori Amos 22
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 24
Frank Zappa 21
Morbid Angel 23
KMFDM 20
Depeche Mode 20
Arcade Fire 20
The Flaming Lips 22
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 24
Sigur Ros 20
Sarah McLachlan 8
Disturbed 20
Queens of the Stone Age 22
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 19
Guns n' Roses 21
Hanzel und Gretyl 20
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 19
Poison 5
Skid Row 12
Bamboo 18
Deicide 9
Leaves' Eyes 20
Within Temptation 12
Neutral Milk Hotel 20
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 20
Okkervil River 18
Of Montreal 20
Pain 20
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 20
Deep Purple 31
Lamb of God 21
L'Arc-en-Ciel 23
Maximum the Hormone 20
Godsmack 20
Killswitch Engage 15
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Gorillaz 12
Fear Factory 28
God Is An Astronaut 2
Regina Spektor 21
88. Paramore (killed by Jolty)
89. Dream Theater (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
90. Radiohead (killed by Ice the Frosty Cat)
91. Megadeth (killed by Squarewalker)
92. DragonForce (killed by Squarewalker)
93. Kid Rock (killed by Byrus)
94. Michael Buble (killed by Squarewalker)
95. 30 Seconds to Mars (killed by Retsu)
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

Unused Saves:
Jolty (1)
Ice the Frosty Cat (1)


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-2 God Is An Astronaut (dead)
-2 Killswitch Engage


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-2 Tristania
-2 Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Renteura

+2 Tristania
-4 Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-1 Red Hot Chili Peppers (dead)
-3 Killswitch Engage


----------



## Jetx

+2 Muse
-4 Deicide


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Renteura

+2 Tristania
-4 Sarah McLachlan (dead)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Renteura said:


> +2 Tristania
> -4 Sarah McLachlan (dead)


You have 2 extra downs.


----------



## interim idiot

+2 symphony x
-4 tristania


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Deicide


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-1 Deicide (dead)
-3 Disturbed


----------



## Jetx

+2 Muse
-4 Disturbed


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Disturbed
+1 Deep Purple
-4 Epica


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Epica


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Guns N' Roses
-4 Queen


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Epica


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1000 Allman Brothers+2 Deep Purple
-2 Epica
-2 Symphony X

Yes, I am currently obsessed with the Allman Brothers, specifically Ramblin' Man.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Epica


----------



## Renteura

disturbed haters

+2 Disturbed
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 poison

:/


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Renteura said:


> disturbed haters
> 
> +2 Disturbed
> -4 Iced Earth


Wrong move; there are quite a lot of IE fans here.


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Testament
-2 Epica (dead)
-2 Okkervil River


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Disturbed


----------



## Renteura

what's wrong with disturbed >>

+2 Disturbed
-4 Okkervil River


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-1 poison (dead)
-3 disturbed

i'm surprised people are dropping okkervil river.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Disturbed


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Disturbed
-4 Okkervil River


----------



## Renteura

+2 Disturbed
-4 Okkervil River


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Disturbed


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Disturbed


----------



## MurrMurr

+2 Disturbed
-4 Slayer

Liiiiive, Disturbed! Liiiiiiiive!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

MurrMurr said:


> +2 Disturbed
> -4 Slayer
> 
> Liiiiive, Disturbed! Liiiiiiiive!


Bad move, downvoting one of the pioneers of thrash.

The whole forum's gonna pounce on you faster than a starving hobo.


----------



## MurrMurr

^ I honestly didn't expect to get this far with either one of my two song nominations, so at this point I don't care. And I'll throw the starving hobo some chicken fingers. 

+2 Disturbed
-4 Killswitch Engage


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Judas Priest
-4 Okkervil River

Latest:

Symphony X 14
Blind Guardian 20
Judas Priest 22
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 22
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 20
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 18
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 23
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 63
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 21
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 20
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 33
The Who 22
Muse 24
Tori Amos 22
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 24
Frank Zappa 21
Morbid Angel 23
KMFDM 20
Depeche Mode 20
Arcade Fire 20
The Flaming Lips 22
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 24
Sigur Ros 20
Disturbed 13
Queens of the Stone Age 22
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 19
Guns n' Roses 23
Hanzel und Gretyl 20
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 19
Skid Row 12
Bamboo 18
Leaves' Eyes 20
Within Temptation 12
Neutral Milk Hotel 24
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 18
Okkervil River 4
Of Montreal 20
Pain 20
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 20
Deep Purple 36
Lamb of God 21
L'Arc-en-Ciel 23
Maximum the Hormone 20
Godsmack 20
Killswitch Engage 6
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Gorillaz 12
Fear Factory 28
Regina Spektor 21
82. Poison (killed by foreign contaminant)
83. Epica (killed by rock-ground)
84. Deicide (killed by Squarewalker)
85. Sarah McLachlan (killed by Renteura)
86. Red Hot Chili Peppers (killed by Squarewalker)
87. God Is An Astronaut (killed by Squarewalker)
88. Paramore (killed by Jolty)
89. Dream Theater (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
90. Radiohead (killed by Ice the Frosty Cat)
91. Megadeth (killed by Squarewalker)
92. DragonForce (killed by Squarewalker)
93. Kid Rock (killed by Byrus)
94. Michael Buble (killed by Squarewalker)
95. 30 Seconds to Mars (killed by Retsu)
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

Unused Saves:
Jolty (1)
Ice the Frosty Cat (1)


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Symphony X
-4 Okkervil River (dead)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Disturbed


----------



## MurrMurr

+2 Disturbed
-4 Killswitch Engage

I see no frantic hobos.


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-2 killswitch engage
-2 disturbed


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth (65)
-4 Disturbed (5)


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Symphony X
-4 Disturbed


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Skid Row
-4 Gorillaz


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Symphony X
-1 Disturbed (dead)
-3 Gorillaz


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth (69)
-4 Gorillaz (1)


----------



## Jolty

woah I have not been in this thread in ages

+2 Queen
-1 Gorillaz (dead)
-3 Pain


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Pain
-4 Within Temptation

which reminds me, going to check if new Pain album has leaked yet


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Skid Row


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Deep Purple
-4 Arcade Fire


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Skid Row


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Pain
-4 Arcade Fire

this tournament is dying


----------



## Ether's Bane

Nah, this is why metal always wins: the metalheads like us are the only ones who stay for the long run.

+2 Deep Purple
-4 Arcade Fire


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Arcade Fire


----------



## Renteura

Squarewalker said:


> +2 Symphony X
> -1 Disturbed (dead)


;_;_;_;_; you are mean

+2 Iron Maiden
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Arcade Fire

@Renteura: You need to be more active.


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 depeche mode


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Arcade Fire


----------



## Ether's Bane

Because someone had to do it:

+2 Iron Maiden
-3 Iced Earth
-1 Depeche Mode


----------



## Lady Grimdour

rock-ground said:


> Because someone had to do it:
> 
> +2 Iron Maiden
> -3 Iced Earth
> -1 Depeche Mode


Oh thanks.

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Depeche Mode


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Depeche Mode
-4 Stratovarius


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 depeche mode


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Depeche Mode


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 depeche mode


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Depeche Mode

Is Testament in the roster?


----------



## Sky God

+2 Symphony X
-4 Motley Crue

Why did you kill Dream Theater ;_;


----------



## Jolty

the list needs updating I reckon

+2 Queen
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 depeche mode


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Depeche Mode


----------



## Erif

What? No Rise Against? Coheed and Cambria? SYSTEM OF A DOWN?

-4 Iced Earth 
+2 Maximum The Hormone


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Depeche Mode


----------



## Ether's Bane

@Grim: Testament actually are in this tourney.
@Jolty: Not yet.

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Ozzy Osbourne
-4 Of Montreal


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Testament
-4 Depeche Mode


----------



## Erif

-4 Iced Earth
+2 Led Zepplin


----------



## Morbid

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Iced Earth

seriously wtf why do they have so many votes?


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Lamb of God
-4 Of Montreal

Latest update:

Symphony X 18
Blind Guardian 20
Judas Priest 22
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 26
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 16
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 18
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 25
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 66
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 22
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 20
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 39
The Who 22
Muse 24
Tori Amos 22
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 24
Frank Zappa 21
Morbid Angel 25
KMFDM 20
The Flaming Lips 22
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 24
Sigur Ros 20
Queens of the Stone Age 22
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 19
Guns n' Roses 23
Hanzel und Gretyl 20
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 20
Skid Row 5
Bamboo 18
Leaves' Eyes 20
Within Temptation 8
Neutral Milk Hotel 34
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 18
Of Montreal 12
Pain 21
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 16
Deep Purple 42
Lamb of God 22
L'Arc-en-Ciel 23
Maximum the Hormone 22
Godsmack 20
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Fear Factory 28
Regina Spektor 21
76. Depeche Mode (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
77. Arcade Fire (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
78. Gorillaz (killed by Jolty)
79. Disturbed (killed by Squarewalker)
80. Killswitch Engage (killed by foreign contaminant)
81. Okkervil River (killed by Squarewalker)
82. Poison (killed by foreign contaminant)
83. Epica (killed by rock-ground)
84. Deicide (killed by Squarewalker)
85. Sarah McLachlan (killed by Renteura)
86. Red Hot Chili Peppers (killed by Squarewalker)
87. God Is An Astronaut (killed by Squarewalker)
88. Paramore (killed by Jolty)
89. Dream Theater (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
90. Radiohead (killed by Ice the Frosty Cat)
91. Megadeth (killed by Squarewalker)
92. DragonForce (killed by Squarewalker)
93. Kid Rock (killed by Byrus)
94. Michael Buble (killed by Squarewalker)
95. 30 Seconds to Mars (killed by Retsu)
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

Unused Saves:
Jolty (1)
Ice the Frosty Cat (1)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I don't know, it was just me and Squarewalker voting.

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Within Temptation


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Blind Guardian
-4 Within Temptation (dead)


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 of montreal
-4 l'arc-en-ciel


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Testament
-2 Of Montreal
-2 Frank Zappa


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Of Montreal


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 of montreal
-4 l'arc-en-ciel

i'd rather of montreal not die, but that's just me. :c


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Of Montreal


----------



## Ether's Bane

Thanks Grim.

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Alice in Chains
-2 Of Montreal
-2 Frank Zappa


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-2 Of Montreal (dead I think)
-2 Within Temptation

i really need to get my arse back in this thread


----------



## foreign contaminant

Jolty said:


> -2 Of Montreal (dead I think)


:c :C :c oh well

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 l'arc-en-ciel


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Deep Purple
-4 Hanzel und Gretyl


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 l'arc-en-ciel


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 l'arc-en-ciel


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Motley Crue
+1 Judas Priest
-2 Of Montreal (dead)
-2 Symphony X


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## foreign contaminant

+2 neutral milk hotel
-4 testament


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Testament
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Morbid

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Iced Earth

fuck power metal man :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Morbid said:


> +2 Morbid Angel
> -4 Iced Earth
> 
> fuck power metal man :(


IE is Thrash/Power.

+2 Testament
-4 Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Symphony X

Will be gone at least until Wednesday.


----------



## Morbid

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> IE is Thrash/Power.
> 
> +2 Testament
> -4 Neutral Milk Hotel


they're still shit though :P well actually that's a bit harsh they aren't awful but they don't deserve the massive amount of votes they're getting here.

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Morbid said:


> they're still shit though :P well actually that's a bit harsh they aren't awful but they don't deserve the massive amount of votes they're getting here.
> 
> +2 Morbid Angel
> -4 Iced Earth


+2 Testament
-4 Neutral Milk Hotel

There have been only 2 people who voted for Iced Earth; me and Squarewalker. We're just dedicated.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

omg it's hard to choose.... D: MuseMuseMuseMuseMuse... but.. people are voting Frank Zappa DOWN? O_O H-h-how COULD you

+2 Frank Zappa
-4 AC/DC ((Gonna get murdered for this))

Seriously Frank is EPIC. D:

_They call it the Earth which is a dumb kinda name, but they named it right cause we behave the same, we are dumb, all, over~ Dumb all over, yes we are, dumb all over, near and far, dumb all over, black and white, people - we is not wrapped tight~_


----------



## Lady Grimdour

L'il Dwagie said:


> omg it's hard to choose.... D: MuseMuseMuseMuseMuse... but.. people are voting Frank Zappa DOWN? O_O H-h-how COULD you
> 
> +2 Frank Zappa
> -4 AC/DC ((Gonna get murdered for this))
> 
> Seriously Frank is EPIC. D:
> 
> _They call it the Earth which is a dumb kinda name, but they named it right cause we behave the same, we are dumb, all, over~ Dumb all over, yes we are, dumb all over, near and far, dumb all over, black and white, people - we is not wrapped tight~_


Actually, Zappa's only got one vote and no downvotes yet.

+2 Testament
-2 Neutral Milk Hotel, Frank Zappa


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Deep Purple
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-2 Neutral Milk Hotel, Frank Zappa


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Pain
-4 Testament


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-2 Neutral Milk Hotel, Frank Zappa


----------



## Fireworks

+1 KMFDM
+1 Muse
-1 Stratovarius
-1 Testament
-1 Regina Spektor
-1 Slayer


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Slayer
-4 Stratovarius


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-2 Neutral Milk Hotel, Frank Zappa


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Testament
-4 Frank Zappa


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Pain
-4 Testament


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Testament
-4 Pain


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Pain
-3 Testament
-1 Godsmack


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Testament
-3 L'Arc-en-Ciel (dead)
-1 Nox Arcana

Latest update:

Symphony X 12
Blind Guardian 22
Judas Priest 23
Nevermore 20
Opeth 20
Iron Maiden 26
Nightwish 20
Stratovarius 11
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 19
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 25
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 65
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 36
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 19
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 41
The Who 22
Muse 25
Tori Amos 22
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 24
Frank Zappa 7
Morbid Angel 27
KMFDM 21
The Flaming Lips 22
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 25
Sigur Ros 20
Queens of the Stone Age 22
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 15
Guns n' Roses 23
Hanzel und Gretyl 16
Phil Collins 20
Helloween 20
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 20
Skid Row 5
Bamboo 18
Leaves' Eyes 20
Neutral Milk Hotel 20
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 18
Pain 23
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 17
Deep Purple 46
Lamb of God 22
Maximum the Hormone 22
Godsmack 19
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Fear Factory 28
Regina Spektor 20
73. L'Arc-en-Ciel (killed by rock-ground)
74. Of Montreal (killed by rock-ground)
75. Within Temptation (killed by Squarewalker)
76. Depeche Mode (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
77. Arcade Fire (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
78. Gorillaz (killed by Jolty)
79. Disturbed (killed by Squarewalker)
80. Killswitch Engage (killed by foreign contaminant)
81. Okkervil River (killed by Squarewalker)
82. Poison (killed by foreign contaminant)
83. Epica (killed by rock-ground)
84. Deicide (killed by Squarewalker)
85. Sarah McLachlan (killed by Renteura)
86. Red Hot Chili Peppers (killed by Squarewalker)
87. God Is An Astronaut (killed by Squarewalker)
88. Paramore (killed by Jolty)
89. Dream Theater (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
90. Radiohead (killed by Ice the Frosty Cat)
91. Megadeth (killed by Squarewalker)
92. DragonForce (killed by Squarewalker)
93. Kid Rock (killed by Byrus)
94. Michael Buble (killed by Squarewalker)
95. 30 Seconds to Mars (killed by Retsu)
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

Saves:
Jolty (1)
Ice the Frosty Cat (1)
Squarewalker (1)

Remember, you may only use your Saves when there are six or more contestants left, and that whoever is revived will be on ten points, and lastly, it will take up your turn for the day.


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Lamb of god
-4 Queen


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Skid Row


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Lamb of god
-1 Skid Row (dead)
-3 Regina Spektor


----------



## Jolty

+2 Queen
-4 Frank Zappa


----------



## Lady Grimdour

HOW THE HELL IS IE STILL ALIVE?!

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Stratovarius


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Deep Purple
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Stratovarius


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Pain
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Sir Lucario

+2 Morbid Angel
-2 Opeth
-2 Iced Earth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Judas Priest
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Fireworks

+1 Symphony X
+1 Opeth
-3 Stratovarius (dead)
-1 Alice In Chains


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Alice In chains


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Hanzel und Gretyl
-4 Iced Earth

time to turn against IE I guess


----------



## Lady Grimdour

onoes Squarewalker you traitor.

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Alice In chains


----------



## Ether's Bane

Time to help!

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Symphony X


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Sigur Rós
-3 Iced Earth
-1 Symphony X (dead)


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Pain
-4 Iced Earth

(I like IE but they shouldn't win this thing)


----------



## Sir Lucario

+2 Morbid Angel
-3 Opeth
-1 Iced Earth


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Nevermore


----------



## Fireworks

+1 Opeth
+1 Nevermore
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Helloween
-3 Frank Zappa (dead)
-1 Regina Spektor


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

+2 Muse
-2 Phil Collins
-2 DragonForce

Linkin Park in last place? They're the second best band in the world, second only to Muse!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

eatanorange said:


> +2 Muse
> -2 Phil Collins
> -2 DragonForce
> 
> Linkin Park in last place? They're the second best band in the world, second only to Muse!


I would say something but I might go overboard with the crit.

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Regina Spektor


----------



## Sir Lucario

+2 Morbid Angel
-4 Muse


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Ether's Bane

It may be Christmas, but I've got nothing for Squarewalker. Except:

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Fireworks

that's nice

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Deep Purple
+1 Iced Earth
-4 Regina Spektor

Current standings:

Blind Guardian 22
Judas Priest 24
Nevermore 17
Opeth 5
Iron Maiden 26
Nightwish 20
Pain of Salvation 20
Slayer 19
Black Label Society 20
Led Zeppelin 25
Annihilator 20
Iced Earth 38
Gamma Ray 20
Testament 45
Blackfield 20
Porcupine Tree 20
Sonata Arctica 22
Kamelot 22
Nox Arcana 19
After Forever 20
Metallica 21
Dethklok 24
Queen 41
The Who 22
Muse 23
Tori Amos 22
Emilie Autumn 22
YUI 20
Pink Floyd 24
Morbid Angel 33
KMFDM 21
The Flaming Lips 22
Children of Bodom 19
Sirenia 20
Vienna Teng 24
Vertical Horizon 21
Alice in Chains 16
Sigur Ros 22
Queens of the Stone Age 22
Elis 22
Tarja 20
AC/DC 15
Guns n' Roses 23
Hanzel und Gretyl 18
Phil Collins 18
Helloween 22
Rammstein 20
Ozzy Osbourne 20
Bamboo 18
Leaves' Eyes 20
Neutral Milk Hotel 20
The Dismemberment Plan 20
Mediaeval Baebes 20
Tristania 18
Pain 27
R.E.M. 21
Motley Crue 17
Deep Purple 49
Lamb of God 26
Maximum the Hormone 22
Godsmack 19
The Gathering 20
Qntal 20
Amon Amarth 22
The Dillinger Escape Plan 22
The Decemberists 20
Fear Factory 28
Regina Spektor 8
69. Frank Zappa (killed by rock-ground)
70. Symphony X (killed by Squarewalker)
71. Stratovarius (killed by Squarewalker)
72. Skid Row (killed by Squarewalker)
73. L'Arc-en-Ciel (killed by rock-ground)
74. Of Montreal (killed by rock-ground)
75. Within Temptation (killed by Squarewalker)
76. Depeche Mode (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
77. Arcade Fire (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
78. Gorillaz (killed by Jolty)
79. Disturbed (killed by Squarewalker)
80. Killswitch Engage (killed by foreign contaminant)
81. Okkervil River (killed by Squarewalker)
82. Poison (killed by foreign contaminant)
83. Epica (killed by rock-ground)
84. Deicide (killed by Squarewalker)
85. Sarah McLachlan (killed by Renteura)
86. Red Hot Chili Peppers (killed by Squarewalker)
87. God Is An Astronaut (killed by Squarewalker)
88. Paramore (killed by Jolty)
89. Dream Theater (killed by Grimdour the Desecrater)
90. Radiohead (killed by Ice the Frosty Cat)
91. Megadeth (killed by Squarewalker)
92. DragonForce (killed by Squarewalker)
93. Kid Rock (killed by Byrus)
94. Michael Buble (killed by Squarewalker)
95. 30 Seconds to Mars (killed by Retsu)
96. Yellowcard (killed by Jetx)
97. Coldplay (killed by rock-ground)
98. Kelly Clarkson (killed by Squarewalker)
99. Sum 41 (killed by Melati2008)
100. Linkin Park (killed by Jolty)

Unused Saves:
Jolty (1)
Ice the Frosty Cat (1)
Squarewalker (1)

Race for the Golden Gun:

13: Squarewalker
5: rock-ground
3: Jolty, Grimdour the Desecrater
1: Retsu, Renteura, foreign contaminant, Byrus, Jetx, Ice the Frosty Cat,


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Fear Factory
-4 Testament


----------



## Jetx

+2 Opeth
-2 Testament, Iced Earth


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Deep Purple


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Testament
+1 Blind Guardian
-4 Regina Spektor


----------



## Fireworks

+1 Kamelot
+1 Blind Guardian
-4 Regina Spektor (dead)


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Slayer
+1 Testament
-4 Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Retsu

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth

I'm with you Squarewalker _!!_


----------



## Fireworks

thanks Furret _!!_

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Iced Earth
+1 Motley Crue
-4 Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+1 Testament, Iced Earth
-4 Leaves' eyes


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth

Iced Earth are good but don't deserve to win.


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Leaves' Eyes (dead)


----------



## Retsu

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth

np: Jean-Michel Jarre - Oxygene 10

Have a nice day.


----------



## Ether's Bane

+1 Motley Crue
+1 Ozzy Osbourne
-4 Qntal


----------



## Lady Grimdour

+2 Iced Earth
-4 Opeth


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Retsu

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth

np: Amon Amarth - Across The Rainbow Bridge

Have a nice day.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

+2 Muse
-4 Opeth


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Judas Priest
-4 Qntal


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Retsu

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Opeth
-4 Iced Earth


----------



## Ether's Bane

Watershed just killed Iced Earth.

+2 Dethklok
-4 Qntal (8 left)


----------



## Fireworks

+2 Opeth
-4 Testament


----------



## Byrus

+ 2 Pink Floyd
- 4 Testament


----------



## Tarvos

+2 Opeth
-4 Judas Priest

(I like Priest but meh)


----------



## Ether's Bane

What has Grimdour ever done to you guys? 

+1 Morbid Angel
+1 Testament
-4 Qntal

And speaking of which, WHERE ARE YOU, GRIM?!? I can't help Testament by myself!


----------



## Tarvos

funny thing is it's only 10 days till I see Iced Earth

+2 Pink Floyd
-4 Morbid Angel


----------



## Fireworks

Iced Earth had the most points for a too long time (as well as in the previous music tournament), ironically I upvoted them at the start so they'd get downvoted

while Testament are coincidentally the worst band in my opinion on the list of the remaining bands in the tournament; they sound like Creed, but are worse, if that's even possible

itt music tournaments are serious business

+2 Opeth
-4 Qntal (dead)


----------



## Retsu

you guys have such random targets ?_?


----------



## Tarvos

Testament don't sound like Creed. wtf, they sound like Slayer...


----------



## Ether's Bane

+2 Slayer
-4 Nevermore


----------



## Ether's Bane

Due to underwhelming response, this tourney is officially *CANCELLED*.

Have a nice day.

~RG


----------



## Jetx

But we'll just say Opeth won.


----------

